# waiting for www.......



## mahendran (Nov 14, 2010)

I am not able to visit certain websites.

the above messages keep coming irrespective  of the web browser ie or firefox.

I use windows 7(genuine) and bsnl broadband .

can anyone help?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 14, 2010)

Name some. Or all are not working?


----------



## mahendran (Nov 15, 2010)

for example rtiindia.org,bighelpers.org etc.

I was getting those websites earlier.

I am not getting them neither in windows xp with dialup connection or windows 7 with bsnl.

I have not changed any security settings. I had tried by disabling antivirus too.


----------



## maxmk (Nov 15, 2010)

Try clearing your machine cache (DNS as well). Also ping the domain and see if you receive the response or not.


----------



## mahendran (Nov 17, 2010)

i have done all those things.neither in my desktop in windows 7 or another laptop windows xp or the laptop with windows 7,I am not able to visit thosed webseites.

I have tried both mozilla and firefox too.

what could be the reasons.
'


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

Try changing your DNS servers to:

4.2.2.2
4.2.2.1

Also, post your HijackThis log: *www.trendmicro.com/ftp/products/hijackthis/HijackThis.exe


----------



## mahendran (Nov 20, 2010)

i had changed the DNS servers too. still no use.

not able to visit the link provided because of the same reason....waiting......

finally, I could visit those sites through atunnel.com.


----------

